# APT - Alphatise Limited



## System (13 January 2016)

Alphatise operates a marketplace where people around the world connect online to sell and buy goods by smartly connecting buyers and sellers. Sellers pay a fee to Alphatise to make offers to buyers who accept their "push" and make a sale. 

It is anticipated that APT will list on the ASX during January 2016.

http://www.alphatise.com


----------



## So_Cynical (7 July 2017)

What happened to this stock?

Afterpay Touch Group is now using this ticker code.


----------



## Country Lad (8 July 2017)

So_Cynical said:


> What happened to this stock?




Went broke before it got to the listing stage



> Richard Frey, one of the co-founders and technical lead on the product, had been hearing rumours that investor confidence was crumbling, right when they were in the middle of another fundraising round.
> He describes that board meeting as an “oh-f**k” moment.
> The company was out of money. Days later it was in the hands of administrators.
> “I’m very shattered. It has really been my trial by fire in the business world,” Frey told Business Insider.




Full story  here


----------



## So_Cynical (9 July 2017)

Country Lad said:


> Went broke before it got to the listing stage
> 
> 
> 
> Full story  here




Interesting, thanks for filling me in.

The new APT thread for Afterpay Touch can be found here.

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/threads/apt-afterpay-touch-group.33281/


----------



## Miner (7 June 2019)

Am I on the right thread page for APT ?
Can not believe APT is going too hot and the last posting was about two years back on APT.
Any way, not holding.
Thought this snippet would be interesting for some.

https://stockhead.com.au/news/sudde...-just-it-pushes-ahead-with-global-expansion/?


----------



## Country Lad (7 June 2019)

No Miner, you are on the wrong page.  This is for APT - Alphatise Limited which went broke.  APT Afterpay is over here https://www.aussiestockforums.com/threads/apt-afterpay-touch-group.33281/page-15#post-1029769


----------



## Miner (8 June 2019)

Country Lad said:


> No Miner, you are on the wrong page.  This is for APT - Alphatise Limited which went broke.  APT Afterpay is over here https://www.aussiestockforums.com/threads/apt-afterpay-touch-group.33281/page-15#post-1029769



Many thanks @Country Lad


----------



## Joe Blow (9 June 2019)

Just closing this thread to avoid any confusion. The ASX recycles ASX codes and APT is now the code for Afterpay Touch Group Limited.

Those looking for the Afterpay thread can find it here: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/threads/apt-afterpay-touch-group.33281/


----------

